# Alloy Wheel deep clean advice



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok I've just removed my summer wheels and fitted the winter set. I want to give my summer set a deep clean, polish and seal/wax.

I've already got Bilberry, iron fallout remover and some wax, can't remember what it is. 

What should I get and how should I use it? 
I'm looking for a shiny like new look

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ Alloy Deep clean advice^
I hate my I phone + why can't I edit the title?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Edited title. :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

You're missing tar remover friend. 
I'd clean with bilberry 
Then onto iron and tar removal as needed.
Clay then polish and then seal/wax.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

What would you recommend for a seal/wax?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

There are so many to choose from.
Mine have car pro dlux on at the moment.
You could look at something like finish kare 1000p or some collinite or auto finesse mint rims to name a few.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The polish will create the shine you are after then seal to protect the shine. I wouldn't bother with a wax you should consider a coating like Gtech C5 you won't look back I promise. 


Gonz.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

With Gonz for the C5.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been looking at the Gtech C5. 
So wash etc, Polish and then C5?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep the cleaner you can get them the better the C5 will bond. 
Always best to finish with IPA or panel wipe after the cleaning stage but before the C5. Once sealed keep warm and dry for at least 12 hours.

Me in action. 


C5


Gonz


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Yep the cleaner you can get them the better the C5 will bond.
> Always best to finish with IPA or panel wipe after the cleaning stage but before the C5. Once sealed keep warm and dry for at least 12 hours.
> 
> Me in action.
> ...


Thanks Gonz

Going to collect C5 next week. Will spend this weekend cleaning and polishing them.

In the photo what is your wheel on, is it just a folding seat?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah just a cheap out side table, I have a rotten back so it good for me to be as upright as possible lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

That's my problem also, I have 2 slipped discs. Might look at making a rig so I can spin it around.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Phil-1 said:


> That's my problem also, I have 2 slipped discs. Might look at making a rig so I can spin it around.


Oooohhhh not good, I'm having surgery on the 17th Dec to remove my prolapsed disc 😮


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Oooohhhh not good, I'm having surgery on the 17th Dec to remove my prolapsed disc 😮


Best of luck Gonzo, hope the operation works out well. I like the wheels you have by the way.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers mate that C5 definitely keeps them looking good. 

Nervous about the op now!! 

Gonz.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Let me know how you get on with the op. I've been told I need it also.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Phil-1 said:


> Let me know how you get on with the op. I've been told I need it also.


Will do Phil, when I'm sitting at home not working for 6-8 weeks!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely C5 had my wheels refurbed for the summer coated with C5, on from April to late November changed to my winter wheels summer wheels when cleaned looked just as good as they were when they went on. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice alloys C63 ?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Will do Phil, when I'm sitting at home not working for 6-8 weeks!!!
> 
> Gonz.


I damaged my back in a car crash 5 years ago, struggled ever since and have reluctantly agreed that I will need the Op.

I'm still working but have to be so carful


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Nice alloys C63 ?


I wish !

No from a C250 with the AMG sports kit.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Phil-1 said:


> I damaged my back in a car crash 5 years ago, struggled ever since and have reluctantly agreed that I will need the Op.
> 
> I'm still working but have to be so carful


I know your pain.

Gonz.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I wish !
> 
> No from a C250 with the AMG sports kit.
> 
> Gonz.


Me too I've got a c250 amg coupe, in obsidian black fancy some alloys with a bit of black on. Mine are all silver 7 spokes.

Good luck with the Op, least you will be waited on for Xmas dinner.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

After cleaning and polishing, should I use a wax (say Supernatural Hybrid which is what I have) before G5?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

tigerspill said:


> After cleaning and polishing, should I use a wax (say Supernatural Hybrid which is what I have) before G5?


No.
Use IPA or Gtechniq Panel Wipe to make sure the wheel is perfectly clean and bare ready to apply the C5.

If you wax before C5, it won't bond.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

C5 or carbon collective are well worth the prep as it lasts so much longer and becomes effortless to clean as a result


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

I did one wheel today, have to do them one at a time as I have no access to a ramp/lift.

Wash
Dry
Gyeon Q2M Tar
Wash
Dry
Car Pro IronX
Rinse
GTechniq Panel Wipe
GTechniq C5


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

James_R said:


> No.
> Use IPA or Gtechniq Panel Wipe to make sure the wheel is perfectly clean and bare ready to apply the C5.
> 
> If you wax before C5, it won't bond.


Thanks.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

James_R said:


> No.
> Use IPA or Gtechniq Panel Wipe to make sure the wheel is perfectly clean and bare ready to apply the C5.
> 
> If you wax before C5, it won't bond.


Thanks,

Is Power Maxed TFR OK to use as a panel wipe? Or do I need a specific product like you mention?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

tigerspill said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Is Power Maxed TFR OK to use as a panel wipe? Or do I need a specific product like you mention?


Need a proper panel wipe mate.
Its about £8 for a bottle, it will last a while, and you have PERFECT prep for the coating then.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

James_R said:


> Need a proper panel wipe mate.
> Its about £8 for a bottle, it will last a while, and you have PERFECT prep for the coating then.


Thanks.
Is IPA - Isopropyl Alcohol? Can you get this at a pharmacist?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

James_R said:


> No.
> Use IPA or Gtechniq Panel Wipe to make sure the wheel is perfectly clean and bare ready to apply the C5.
> 
> If you wax before C5, it won't bond.


I used panel wipe after polishing my black alloys with Meguirs 205/105 then they went all dull again.

Rob


----------

